

Google's lightweight image format makes YouTube pages load 10 percent faster - testrun
http://www.engadget.com/2014/03/23/google-webp-youtube-thumbnails/

======
ulfw
So the (rather small) page loads faster but the (rather huge) video files are
still the same?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
They've already begun rolling out VP9 for that purpose, claiming 50% bitrate
savings. The image format was a byproduct of VP8 development.

------
dogem
Is it Google's format?

~~~
Macacity
Yes, it's developed by Google.

